# your system maybe overclock fail or post interrupted



## wadoomens (Sep 30, 2009)

i get this mesage every time i ,m starting mij comuter.
it tell.s me to reset to default settings...i did that but it makes no difference.
and after a couple of seconds it wil shut of.


does anybody know how i can fix this
(asus P5VD2-VM)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What are your system specs?
Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply

Try clearing the CMOS: locate the CMOS jumper on the motherboard (it will be next to the motherboard battery) and move it from pins 1+2 to 2+3 (or vice versa), then remove the motherboard batter. Wait a minute, then put the battery back in and move the jumper back to the original pins. 

This is most likely a motherboard or power supply issue, so we'll need the brand and model of both.


----------

